# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  31.000 vecinos de las Vegas Bajas del Guadiana, sin agua potable desde hace una semana

## F. Lázaro

Las poblaciones de *Esparragalejo, Valdelacalzada, Torremayor, Montijo, Barbaño, La Garrovilla y Puebla de la Calzada*, llevamos una semana sin agua potable y abasteciéndonos con camiones cisternas, cuando los hay, porque el otro día, ni camión cisterna ni leches, nada.

Se averió la bomba de la toma de la presa de Los Canchales, no dijeron nada y empezaron a coger agua desde la toma de fondo del embalse.

Desde el jueves de la semana pasada, lo único que salía del grifo era barro, y hasta el domingo, no se avisó a la población de que ese agua no era potable. Se averió la bomba de la toma principal, han metido agua desde la toma de fondo del embalse (que es barro puro) y no dijeron ni pío. Las averías son lógicas, pero lo que no es de lógica, es esperar 3 días para avisar a la población, ni tampoco tener una bomba de reserva.

Si en casa podíamos ver que el agua era barro, ¿cómo es posible que en la depuradora no se hayan dado cuenta?

¿Cómo es posible que la mancomunidad no se diese cuenta hasta el domingo, 3 días después?

¿Por qué han esperado tanto tiempo en avisar a la población?

¿Dónde están los análisis de las aguas? Si llega a ser una contaminación tóxica, nos morimos todos y ellos tan tranquilos...

Esto es de locos, bueno... mejor dicho, de ineptos. Alguien debe dar muchas, muchas explicaciones. Espero que se abran las investigaciones pertinentes, que se aclare y que no vuelva a ocurrir, y por supuesto, que exijan la dimisión de los actuales gerentes de la mancomunidad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hispañistán en estado puro.

Y no protestes que encima la culpa la tendrás tú.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No me importaría saber la secuencias de errores consecutivos que han sucedido para llegar hasta ese problema.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Una bomba de ese tipo se puede reparar en un día, no más, si el personal es el adecuado. Y si se hacen las labores de mantenimiento y limpieza periódicas, es tremendamente rara una avería inesperada.

Además, alrededor del 90% de las instalaciones serias tienen una bomba de repuesto, incluso montada en by pass para no interrumpir el suministro cuando haya que cambiar un rodamiento o cualquier labor de mantenimiento. En alguna bomba más compleja, si no se tiene otra de repuesto, se tienen las piezas básicas susceptibles de avería para no tardar más de un par de horas en la reparación.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otro día más sin agua potable, para variar.

Os pongo una foto que sale en el periódico, para que veáis la diferencia, entre el agua del grifo (izquierda) y agua embotellada (derecha)... da asco hasta ducharse con eso:


Fuente: Hoy.es




> http://www.hoy.es/v/20130822/regiona...-20130822.html
> 
> El agua que ha llegado básicamente a partir de domingo ha sido de color verdoso y desprendía un desagradable sabor. Era así porque se tomaba del fondo de la presa de Los Canchales, agua rica en manganeso, que al combinarse con los productos clorados potabilizadores del agua provoca que esta tome un color verdoso y repelente sabor. El SES ha expresado que *la concentración de manganeso no ha alcanzado niveles peligrosos para la salud* de esos 31.000 vecinos.


No, ese agua no es peligrosa para la salud... sólo hay que ver el color que tiene y el pestazo que da, no se la bebe ni el perro  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

Parece cerveza turbia sin espuma, por no decir otra guarrada.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Le podíais mandar una garrafa a Don Camilo José Alcalá Sánchez, a la dirección de la empresa madrileña Cyopsa, en el Pº de la Castellana, que es la concesionaria de la explotación, a ver si se bebe en directo por la tele unos buenos tragos de la misma.

Por cierto, ese sujeto es uno de los donantes sospechosos del caso Gurtel por coincidir dichas donaciones con las fechas de diversas concesiones de obra pública:
http://www.elmundo.es/accesible/elmu...367948620.HTML

 Tanta mangancia y no tienen para una miserable bomba de repuesto...

SL2. Miguel

----------


## Luján

Los niveles de manganeso no alcanzarán el límite, pero desde luego, el resto.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, por fin viene el agua clara, aunque sabe a cloro que tira _pa'trás_. Después de 7 días, ya era hora...




> http://www.hoy.es/20130822/local/vec...308221638.html
> 
> 22.08.13 - 16:38 - HOY.ES
> 
> Las analíticas realizadas esta mañana en grifos de estas citadas poblaciones revelan que los niveles de concentración de manganeso son muy bajos, por lo que se ha procedido a dar la autorización sanitaria para el suministro normalizado de agua. las características analíticas y sensoriales del agua analizada en Esparragalejo y Valdelacalzada no permiten, por el momento, proceder a dar este permiso.


Yo por si acaso seguiré bebiendo agua embotellada, que no me fío un pelo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Estos problemas hacen mucho daño y queda en la memoria de los abastecido para decenas de año, que pena.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## HUESITO

Lamento lo sucedido.
Solamente añadir un comentario: "Ahora, toca limpieza de filtros e ionizadores"
Saludos.

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
El problema es un típico caso de abastecimiento de agua desde una toma profunda de un embalse, anóxica, sin contar con instalaciones adecuadas para su tratamiento.
Parece que se cuenta con un tratamiento de agua sin instalaciones para eliminar el manganeso y el olor y sabor del agua de esta procedencia, por lo que no se puede obtener agua de calidad partiendo de este agua bruta.
Paradojicamente hay ocasiones en que el agua bruta de estas características tiene mejor aspecto que el agua tratada. Mientras el agua se encuentra desoxigenada el manganeso se encuentra en forma de sales reducidas que son solubles e incoloras, pero cuando el agua se oxigena, o se clora el manganeso se oxida progresivamente terminando en una suspensión coloidal de dióxido de manganeso que toma un color amarillento, o marrón, si el contenido es superior, que da un aspecto muy desagradable al agua, aunque si solo lleva exceso de manganeso, en principio no es perjudicial para la salud. El limite impuesto por la legislación española, 50 microgramos/litro, es más por problemas tales como que al lavar la ropa blanca, queda amarillenta, que por problemas de salud. Por ello hay ocasiones que cuando el agua solo tenga exceso de manganeso, la autoridad sanitaria pueda no calificar este agua como "no apta para el consumo y con riesgos para la salud".

El problema se agrava porque lo normal es que este exceso de manganeso venga acompañado por otras sustancias de olores y sabores desagradables que pueden hacer que el agua sea repulsiva incluso para ducharse. Y si una instalación no cuenta con procedimientos para eliminar el manganeso, cosa relativamente sencilla, difícilmente va a contar con estos otros procedimientos. Y más si ni siquiera cuentan con una bomba de repuesto que resulta esencial en el abastecimiento.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Algunas veces esto parece el tercer mundo.
Saludos.

----------


## Luján

¿solo algunas?

----------

